# Tat Taa



## Bigusdickus (Nov 6, 2012)

Goodbye cruel world
I'm leavin' you today..
Goodbye, Goodbye, Goodbye....

Goodbye all you people
There's nothin' left to say..
to make me change my mind, Goodbye..

Apologies, and thanks, to Roger Waters for these great words.
Bd..


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Bigusdickus said:


> Goodbye cruel world
> I'm leavin' you today..
> Goodbye, Goodbye, Goodbye....
> 
> ...


?:frown2:


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Hope you're still with us. Whats the problem?


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

Bigusdickus said:


> Goodbye cruel world
> I'm leavin' you today..
> Goodbye, Goodbye, Goodbye....
> 
> ...


Being a Floyd fan myself, that grabbed my attention, but no matter how bad the forum gets, suicide is not the answer >


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

Probably simply this (membership expiring whilst he's away):

http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/26-off-topic/150186-resignation.html#post1560162


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

No disrespect to Bigus, but why do people announce their departure, why not just leave?


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

I read somewhere that it can sometimes be a cry for help !!!!!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Webby1 said:


> I read somewhere that it can sometimes be a cry for help !!!!!


I'd prefer it to be a bit more obvious, We like to help folk on here, it is our raison d'être


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I'd prefer it to be a bit more obvious, We like to help folk on here, it is our raison d'être


Very true Kev but sometimes you have to give up on people. Not because you don't care but because they don't.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

*If you're going to announce your departure couldn't you at least give a hint why you're leaving?*


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

KeithChesterfield said:


> *If you're going to announce your departure couldn't you at least give a hint why you're leaving?*


I must say the production value of your videos is improving by strides.:wink2:


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Webby1 said:


> I read somewhere that it can sometimes be a cry for help !!!!!


Where is our resident Samaritan when he's needed?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Stanner said:


> Where is our resident Samaritan when he's needed?


There are so many answers to that question, none are postable though.


----------



## Bd2 (Aug 18, 2015)

Hello, it's me Bigusdickus, and thanks for your comments.
I have not renewed because I'm not entirely happy with the forum as it is but I'm not going to critisise anything.
Many thanks for your help in the past and I wish you well for the future of the forum and for happy times ahead where ever you go.
Kind regrads
Bd..


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Bi Bi dickus.
Can I have your membership name?
I have a great Avtur to go with it.!!

Ray.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Best wishes for the future Bigus.


Paul.


----------



## worky (Dec 30, 2005)

hya Richard - best wishes from me too and thanks again for going to the trouble of sending me the French Aires map and booklet.
cheers

Clyde


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

I guess that's why people make a production over leaving - so other people can say how much they'll miss them

Cheers

Dave


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

He has gone to a better place and is already making new friends ....... and I don't mean Fun. :wink2:


Just a thought, do you think peoples real personalities come over on forums? Or do they have this inbuilt gift to offend with a keyboard? :frown2:


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Stanner said:


> Where is our resident Samaritan when he's needed?


Chooie!, somebody taking their bat home again?. Of course all said in a non judgmental way.:wink2:

ray.


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Bigusdickus.........



But you're probably long gone.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm always sad when someone leaves 

It's a bit like losing a friend

Not necessarily a close friend, but some one who has touched your life in someway

Even someone who has been argumentative 

(Not you Richard) 

I miss them too

Do I need Therapy?????

Do I need to get a life??

Answers on a postcard please

And you Gemmy are banned from answering, I'm traumatised enough already !!!!

sandra


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> No disrespect to Bigus, but why do people announce their departure, why not just leave?


I would only say goodbye if a) I was being sent down for a few years, b) I only had a short time to live, c) I was giving up the Motor Home, (any of those may be possible)
If I was just fed up with the site and wanted to move onto pastures new I would just lapse the membership and fade away.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I'd say

Goodbye, fare well , auf weidersehen, adieu 

Ignore it 

Too much sound of music 

I wouldn't say it anyway

This site for all its faults remains special to me

The people great

We each speak as we find

And I found so many many friends

Sandra


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

Matchlock said:


> ....
> If I was just fed up with the site and wanted to move onto pastures new I would just lapse the membership and fade away.


I did that once, but MHF is like a drug and I eventually came back :grin2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

it's how it is

People come people go

We can still care for them

But over time they will fade away

If they return

Well yes we will remember them 

Overtime we will forget them

It's how it is

One or two each of us will remember

And keep close to our hearts

But they won't know why

It's just how it is

Aldra


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

we had a break from MHF and when we came back there was no sign of Mavis. I know she was ill so I'm prepared for the worst. Does anyone know?
Thanks.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

StephandJohn said:


> we had a break from MHF and when we came back there was no sign of Mavis. I know she was ill so I'm prepared for the worst. Does anyone know?
> Thanks.


I believe she has moved to Fun. you can catch up with her here https://rayandmave.wordpress.com/


----------



## blindwatchertrev (Nov 4, 2011)

Afore he go Bigdickus, just a thought...............
If it wasn't for the nips
Being so good at building ships
The yards would still be open on the Clyde
But it can't be much fun for them 
Beneath the rising sun
With all their kids committing suicide.


Don't know why I thought this was relevant, but Mr Walters means a lot to me too, sod it, too much beer again.!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

rayc said:


> I believe she has moved to Fun. you can catch up with her here https://rayandmave.wordpress.com/


Mavis is doing very well and has made excellent progress on an experimental regime through her hospital, she does post on here very occasionally but not much.

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Penquin said:


> Mavis is doing very well and has made excellent progress on an experimental regime through her hospital, she does post on here very occasionally but not much.
> 
> Dave


Now that is goood news, thanks Dave.

But isn't it odd that fun gets called all kinds of names but a lot of peeps on here have migrated to there.

I did it the other way around, I'm Laika Virgin on Fun, but rarely post.


----------

